# Water depth at MD piers



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Of Point Lookout, Romancoke, North Beach, and Metapeake piers, which ones are in 'shallow' water?

I have never fished rum and coke. I have heard it is shallow. Metapeake seems fairly deep. Point Lookout seems the deepest to me. North Beach seems slightly more shallow than Metapeake.

If you had to rate the MD piers you have fished, which ones are the deepest? How does this affect the fishing? Is depth related to catching fish? If so, does this mean the distance casters should have more luck than your average joe at a 'shallow' water pier?

Thanks for the input. A coworker asked me about this and I have my theories but I wanted to see what the experts think.


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

You've got the depths pretty down packed. For catching fish... If the fish are in they are in. But usually the shallow waters produce better at certain times of the seasons.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You're not going to find many deep water piers in the bay--it's a notoriously shallow place close to shore. At Romancoke, however, if you can really punch it, you can hit the channel that's marked by buoys. I've found I catch far more when I can put it out that far.

There are actually more deepwater spots you can reach from shore, including Kent Narrows and Sandy Point.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is Romancoke open 24 hours? I am starting to get the casting thing down. I think shooting for the channel would give me something to shoot for as far as distance goes. I figure I am throwing around 100 yards or so. The reel is supposed to hold 210 yds of 12 lb. and I am emptying half the spool with 12 lb.
If I increase the weght from 4 to 5 ounce, maybe I'll get even further.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Romancoke is the shallowest, about 1 foot or so. Next is North Beach, almost 3 feet. Point Lookout looks to be a little deeper than North Beach, but it is hard to estimate because Point Lookout pier is so high above water. Metapeake is the deepest at about 4 or 5 feet. 

I am talking about the depth right at the piers. It is hard to estimate the depth away from the piers without jumping in the water to tread the water (SMILE).

It is hard to relate the depth to catching fish. Sometimes, you can catch fish close to the pier because of structure. Other times, you have to throw way out. It is also a matter of luck.


----------



## PeterP (May 11, 2000)

My experience tells me the Solomon's Pier (right under Rt. 4 bridge) has the deepest water around. When the sinker finally drops to the bottom, the line goes almost vertical (well, more like 45 degrees down). Only problem with the pier is it is too small to hold a large number of anglers. Seeing tangled lines is a regular thing there. I'd rather go to Choptank Pier than to see that happen.

Also, the Severn River bridge has deeper water at the end, I believe.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

PeterP, thanks for the input. I have never fished the pier at Solomons. I don't like to get my lines tangled though so I guess that's just as good. I also have never tried the Severn River Bridge. Do you catch much there? How do you get there from rt 50?

Green Cart, nice to see a newbie contributing!


----------



## PeterP (May 11, 2000)

HuskyMD,

The Severn River bridge is the old 450 bridge leading to the Naval Academy. As soon as you cross the Route 50 bridge over Severn River, take the exit south to Naval Academy (route 450). Go about 2 miles, and at the entrance to the new 450 bridge, make a left and then a right to go into the park (I think it is Jonas Green Park or something). The city left about 100 yards of the old bridge so people can fish. 

Here is my experience with the bridge. If you try to fish during normal fishing hours (say, any time outside of 12:00 am to 6:00 am), it gets awfully crowded. I know fish are definitely there, it's just that you have to deal with other distractions. I had a pretty good success with spots and blues there. There is also 200 yards of sandy shore right next to the bridge, and those who have fished there reported mixed results.
I didn't try much there.

Personally, I will try to look at other places first before going there. I think Choptank is the only pier you can count on having some space any time.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The far end of the Choptank River pier will get you into 35' of water. Most people don't want to walk the 1.2 miles though. That's where you'll find me and most serious anglers. I've never caught a skunk there.

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is there no way to park on that end?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And big black drum turn up at the end of that thing every year, if you can keep the stinkin' bull rays off your line. I may try and hit Choptank this Saturday if conditions permit.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I hear a lot of mention of black drum on this site. There is a guy here where I work who is a huge boat fisher. Anyways, he always refers to black drum as black carp cause he says they are garbage eating bottom feeding scum. Do you guys eat the balck drum? Are they good?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Good post husky,
It brings up another point..I was at nb pier yesterday and the water was about two feet deep and clear as could be..The people were complaining that they could not catch anything..I told them to look down..I have yet tosee any thing caught in water that shallow when it is so clear..You could see the ripples in the sand from the pier..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hey JCreamer,
I was thinking about you today. I was talking to the guy next to me (who just bought an 11' Penn Spinfisher Surf rod with a Blue Runner reel--looks like someone I can get to go fishing with me) and he mentioned he was at North Beach last week. 

How is North Beach this year? Are they charging already? Anyone catching trout? Crowded? Is the crowd like it was a couple of years ago, or is still like they let the penitentiary out for a fishing break?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Husky, the Choptank pier is actually the old Rt. 50 bridge with the draw span removed. That's why it's such a long walk to the end which puts you right at the channel. If you're going to venture to the end you need some sort of cart to carry your gear. It's really a nice place to fish, lighted, spot-a-pots, picnic tables up to mid way, clean, and never crowded at the end. It's also a safe place to take small children. A lot of people crab along the first 1/4 mile and do pretty good. The DNR guys frequent the pier and I've seen more than one cited for illegal fish. Check it out on Hot Spots.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

HuskyMD- Yes you can eat Black Drum, I think the smaller ones(puppy drum)are alot tastier. I know they eat sea clams,small fish and sand eel. There's a Black Drum in freash water that no one eats because of it's eating habits. (down south-Mississippi)


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

How far is Choptank from Northern VA?

Thanks,
John


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've eaten smaller black drum--never tried a bigger one. I'd be inclined to just let it go. Anyway, about once a week during the spring spawn, some poor bottom fisherman will tie into one at the Choptank, and occasionally someone lands one. But no one targets them.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

NB is charging..2 bucks first pole..Three bucks second pole..Last week not much has been going on .. They are working on the beach..The rock wall is being worked on as it is not keeping the sand in..They are losing too much of the beach..The are bringing in more fill and sand..Last couple of nights the water has been crystal clear..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

John, the Choptank pier is on Rt. 50. It's about a 1hr 15min drive from the eastern side of the bay bridge. Hope this helps.

Catman.


----------



## John K (May 25, 2000)

Leave the gigantic surf rods at home if you fish the Choptank bridge-pier....EVERY nice fish I've caught or seen caught has been caught within a few feet of the bridge pilings; cracks me up seeing the guys used to fishing the shallow water Western Shore piers cranking up their 11' and 13' foot telephone poles casting as far AWAY as they can from the best fish-holding structure within 10 miles. I don't have a rod longer than 7' I use at the Choptank. My largest fish (12 lb. rockfish) was caught 5 feet away from the pilings.

The Cambridge side is shorter than the Talbot side; the channel runs closer to Cambridge...it's a shorter walk, I only fish the Cambridge side. You don't have to be RIGHT at the end of the pier; the last 1/3rd is fine.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

John, when you are fishing the Cambridge side of the pier what side do you fish - the bridge side or the up river side or does it depend on the tide? I've fished the pier perhaps 12 times and only fished the Cambridge side once and only caught some nice catfish which I didn't mind. I think that side has a soft bottom. The reason I fish the end of the Talbot side is because there is oyster shell bottom there on the up river side which the fish tend to congregate around. Perhaps the next time I'll fish the Cambridge side and do away with the long walk.

Catman.


----------



## John K (May 25, 2000)

Basically depends on the tide what side you fish off of.

I NEVER EVER bother fishing there during the day; just real slow. Gotta go at night. 

I only fish the pier in late May, early June for Croakers, and then September-November for Rockfish.

Incoming is better for croakers and trout, outgoing better for Rockfish.

Lots of rain will ruin croaker and trout fishing; lowers salinity, croaker will move a few miles towards the Chesapeake, and you'll catch nothing but catfish and white perch.

In the late fall, best fishing method is casting lures...1/2 oz. Rattle-traps, at the last light on either end. You'll have to sort through a lot of shorts (crimp the barbs down) but you'll get keeper rock. Not as good the last two years as the year before; a LOT more small fish. 3 years ago I caught a limit of rock every trip, usually within 1/2 hour.

Two years ago in Sept.-Oct. I did very well live-lining white perch and spot, but poorly doing that recently.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

John, thanks for the reply, that's exactly what I wanted to hear. I don't fish it during the day either. I'll give your side another try on my next trip. Thanks again.

Catman.


----------

